# We seen a scary Coyote tonight!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

on out walk, just out of nowhere here comes a coyote walking out of the woods. My dogs went nuts, didn't seem to face the Coyote. He /she just walked really slow looked at my dogs and went back into the woods.
Which makes me wonder could he have rabies, never seen one in daylight, we hear them at night.
Kinda scary, gotta keep an eye on Charlie he is small enough to be eat by one of those....j/k


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Coyotes seem to have lost their fear of humans. Along with mountain lions. It's too bad and sad for all of us but especially them. : (


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Claudia, found this site, which might putyour mind at rest. It's unlikely a coyote would attack you,(especially if you retreat)and your dogs have been vacinated! Should be OK.

http://www.odh.ohio.gov/ASSETS/3FD4AEC0392745B382CE5943DFB0818B/rabsum.pdf


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Pft. My neighbor saw a coyote walk across her yard the other day. She peered into the bushes from her window and lo and behold, a mama and a pup! Don't think you have anything to worry about, unless you have small children... or cats :uhoh:


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

We live on the edge of the desert, and see coyotes walking down the street regularly. See them out in the desert too almost daily. In twelve years here have never had a problem with them. They watch us, we watch them, and we each go our own way. Same in Tucson.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I missed the part where you shot him dead.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Hey Claudia, found this site, which might putyour mind at rest. It's unlikely a coyote would attack you,(especially if you retreat)and your dogs have been vacinated! Should be OK.
> 
> http://www.odh.ohio.gov/ASSETS/3FD4AEC0392745B382CE5943DFB0818B/rabsum.pdf


Thanks so much, guess now we gotta watch the bats...LOL, Never seen one around here. It just kinda freaked me out to see one out in the open just looking at me and the dogs. We see all kinds of creatures along the way never a coyote.
Thanks for the info, yes all of them got their Rabies shot.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I missed the part where you shot him dead.


LOL, Hooch I couldn't shoot anything, probably try to take him in...ROFL


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

:uhoh: I think I would have ---- my pants! I only hear them. I have not seen any, and when I hear them it scares me enough!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess it just surprised/scared me to see one out in the open in daylight, never seen one before. Will try to become friends..not


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I was walking Baylee last year and had 2 come running out of the hill above us. They passed within 30 yards of us and then stopped about 50 yards away.

I threw a rock at them and they took off. Well we walk on the country road that kind of makes an L. So we ran into them again after we made the corner. They were a lot more concerned about us the second time. 

I see so many rabbits, skunks, turkey, deer, coyotes, and raccoons when I take dogs for a walk, I'm surprised I haven't dislocated my shoulder when the dog hits the end of the lead.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I missed the part where you shot him dead.


 
I almost nailed one with the car :doh: Runs out in front of me about 4 am, almost in the center of town!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Do be careful around coyotes-they will try to entice dogs into "playing" with them and once they have them away from safety, they will kill them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

dannyra said:


> I was walking Baylee last year and had 2 come running out of the hill above us. They passed within 30 yards of us and then stopped about 50 yards away.
> 
> I threw a rock at them and they took off. Well we walk on the country road that kind of makes an L. So we ran into them again after we made the corner. They were a lot more concerned about us the second time.
> 
> I see so many rabbits, skunks, turkey, deer, coyotes, and raccoons when I take dogs for a walk, I'm surprised I haven't dislocated my shoulder when the dog hits the end of the lead.


I know what you mean about your shoulders same here...LOL
Also think my arms are getting longer and longer.


----------

